# In memory of the mothers who can't be with us this Mother's Day.



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)

​


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2021)

Happy Mother's Day!  Sending loving thoughts for all mothers who have passed on.


----------



## Keesha (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Gaer (May 8, 2021)

My lovely Mother


----------



## Sassycakes (May 8, 2021)

To My Wonderful Mom who I love and miss everyday.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)

I think of you ~ daily, Mom.   Love and miss you.


----------



## Gaer (May 8, 2021)

Pam You look just like your Mother!  How beautiful!


----------



## Becky1951 (May 8, 2021)




----------



## jujube (May 8, 2021)

This will be my first Mother's Day without my mom.  It'll be strange not to be with her or at least talk to her on the phone.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (May 9, 2021)

jujube said:


> This will be my first Mother's Day without my mom.  It'll be strange not to be with her or at least talk to her on the phone.


Same


----------



## Dana (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 9, 2021)

Happy Mother’s Day in Heaven mom:


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2021)

You are with me every minute of every day.


----------



## Dana (May 9, 2021)

Pinky said:


> You are with me every minute of every day.
> 
> View attachment 164065


S_o pretty!!_


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> You are with me every minute of every day.
> 
> View attachment 164065


Your mother was beautiful, @Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Your mother was beautiful, @Pinky.


Thank you @StarSong 
We adored our mother, she was beautiful to us


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Thank you @StarSong
> We adored our mother, she was beautiful to us


What a lovely thing to say about her.  I'm sure she adored you, as well.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Pam You look just like your Mother!  How beautiful!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)

Gaer said:


> My lovely MotherView attachment 163938


How beautiful @Gaer


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2021)




----------

